# Closed: Johnny O Cigars?An



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Anyone know anything about these cigars or where to score them?


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Not a clue... Sounds pretty "Thompson-ish" to Squid®... HAW!


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

architeuthis said:


> Not a clue... Sounds pretty "Thompson-ish" to Squid®... HAW!


Very far from it......

I'll get with you soon Goin!!


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

I sent you a review of these cigars...P/M


----------



## Tone-NY-cl (Sep 11, 2007)

These are some pretty good cigars. He can be found on quite a few different cigar sites(CF and CP) to name two.


----------



## BengalMan-cl (Nov 19, 2007)

Johnny's cigars are top notch, I've picked up a couple different sizes from him and they've all been nothing short of great.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Johnny O Cigars?An*

P.M sent!:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Johnny O Cigars?An*

Closing this up. Asking for sources is not permitted on the open forum. Be aware that these types of requests will result in loss of access to the Habanos Forum!

Also responding to such requests, on the open forum, is not appreciated!


----------

